# Canned herring..whatever floats your goat...



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I was at Big Lots today (for those not in the know, it's like Dollar General, but cheesier) to get the last of their canning lids @ .99 cents a pack. Went through the canned goods aisle just for fun, and I wasn't disappointed. (I seldom buy anything because so much of it is from China, Brazil, etc.) 

There was a man with an English accent talking on his cell phone, saying something like 'They're 99 cents, so I'm buying them all!!" and he had one of those grocery baskets you carry over your arm, and picked every can of this one particular brand of herring off the shelf. Oval can with a red label, with a little round picture of King Albert or some such royal figure on it. I was never any good at keeping track of the British monarchy. He was just tickled PINK over all that canned herring---""FOR 99 CENTS!!! Amazing!!"" as he put it. 

I am assuming King Albert canned herring costs much more in the U.K.? 

I guess what one person thinks is a real deal might be something another person wouldn't think about buying.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Heh. It's King Oscar, a Norwegian product founded by that brand name in 1902 by Royal permission of King Oscar II, monarch at that time of Norway and Sweden. The guy at the store was probably thrilled to find them, the Brits, Scots, Norwegians and Swedes DO love their kippered herring for breakfast. At .99 cents a can he got one heck of a fantastic deal as King Oscar fish products are considered a world class product without peer. Good for him for recognizing that.

.


----------



## Prickle (May 9, 2009)

I love kippers!


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Thank you for the complete history of these canned fish items.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

JuliaAnn said:


> Thank you for the complete history of these canned fish items.


You're welcome. 

.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I love King Oscar sardines..the double layer(small whole fish) smoked and in olive oil..available locally for 2.89 a can. Yes the absolute best!


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

They really are the best. They range between $4 - $8 up here depending on what type of fish it is. When my mom came over from England after she got out of the WACS in the late 40's (after WW II) they cost about .50 cents a can, that was a lot of money for a can of sardines or kippers at that time. She said she cried tears of relief that they were imported to Canada because she had thought she would have to do without her King Oscar's kippers or kosher brisling sardines with toast and tea in the mornings. She always kept the pantry well stocked with them. Now King Oscar's products have become an expensive commodity and are demanded and sold all over the world.

.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh yes, kippers with russian rye and sweet cream butter. My grand parents always ate them, got me hooked.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Im going to have to check that out 
I love sardines, so hoping these will be yummy too
( i try to eat sardines once a week for the fish oil)


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

just what is a "kipper" and how does it compare taste wise to sardines???? I may have to try it, if I don't like it I bet the cat will!!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

bee said:


> just what is a "kipper" and how does it compare taste wise to sardines???? I may have to try it, if I don't like it I bet the cat will!!


Kippers are not as fishy or oily as sardines.Bigger too.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

bee said:


> just what is a "kipper" and how does it compare taste wise to sardines???? I may have to try it, if I don't like it I bet the cat will!!


Kipper is actually a method of curing any kind of fish or meat, but usually fatty or oily fish of any type, (i.e. sardines, oolichans, herring, mackerel, eel, pilchard, whitebait, salmon, sea-trout) where the fish is cured by splitting and then butterflying, salting, drying, and then smoking, in that order. The fish may then be canned after the kippering process is completed. Most often the kippering method is applied to herring so that's why you so often hear of herring being referred to as "kippers".

.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

See that... King Oscar not so much.

I like the New Brunswick brand. They aren't as fishy flavored. IMHO

What we've been buying instead of tuna is canned king mackerel. 2 bucks a can and at lease three times the volume. We take the fish generally there are 4 pieces. Clean the brown fat and skins off. Then split then. remove bones. A quick rinse under running water to remove excess fish parts. You end up with a bowl full of nice flaky fish. It's good in salads or on a sandwich. 

I know some eat the bones and the rest.... Not me.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I was in Big Lots yesterday...no king Oscar there, only New brunswick.
Stan, I have seen the mackeral in the stores and wondered about it...I was worried it would be dark and yucky, but maybe i'll pick up a can to try. Thanks for the info


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

beaglebiz said:


> Stan, I have seen the mackeral in the stores and wondered about it...I was worried it would be dark and yucky, but maybe i'll pick up a can to try. Thanks for the info


You will be surprised as I was at how non-fishy it is when compared to tuna. It really is better IMHO. The DW uses it now to make macaroni salad for me for work lunch. Even after a week in the fridge it still tastes good.. Can't say that about tuna.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We had a store when I lived in Connecticut called Ocean State Job Lots, which was a lot like Big Lots. I used to find all kinds of really good bargains there! That was before I thought much about products from China, but I used to get things from India, Brazil, Thailand, Italy, etc. One year I made up a basket of International goodies, cheese, a bottle of wine, etc., for someone and they still mention it when we talk. I bought the basket and all the ingredients except the cheese at Ocean State Job Lots and paid about $20 for what would have cost at least $50 at the grocery store.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

canned fish *sigh*

I just recently discovered a new to me, first class canned tuna "type".. Solid Yellowfin in olive oil. Got hooked by a dented can of Geneva Tonno which turned out to be packed by Chicken of the Sea. Made to retail over 2 dollars a 5 oz can..got my dented for 59 cents. Have tried several brands of the same product all priced just under 2 dollars a can. Wonderful stuff, but won't afford it often. It gets to join my King Oscar sardines as as occasional treat. BTW, I never buy tuna in water...ecchhh. Besides, water pack you can't make a tuna candle!


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

I go twice a year to Big Lots to stock up on any of their smoked or kippered fish! It's in my preps. Eat it 2x per week. Love the different types. Recently they have had German brands which comply w strict food regs. Grew up on sardines in NYC and still enjoy them, but they are more expensive now. ldc


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi,
I read this early on when mostly it was the ick factor. I'm glad the lots of high quality protein and calories took over. I was about to chime that in.
Atta boys and attagirlsto you all,
Dutch in my nsho


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Here it's on sale in my store for $1.12, so I buy a lot of it as my kids eat it like candy. I grew up eating it for sandwichs, the kippers plus mustard YUM!

It drives cats absolutely nuts too.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> It drives cats absolutely nuts too.


I save the oil to bait my traps

Pour it over some dry cat food and possums, stray cats or ***** cant resist


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

We love kippered herring.....just not for breakfast, lol. We eat 'em as a no-cook supper with a bit of cheese, some olives, a hunk of crusty bread and a glass of wine.

For those in the TX area, HEB grocery has them everyday for 99Â¢.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

huh, surprising this topic has so many replies. I guess more people like them than I'd imagined.

I think what put me off to canned, oily fish was when I was a little bitty girl. I stayed with my grandparents quite a bit, and they were 'old world'. I, however, wasn't. They ate canned herring (I think?) for breakfast, on top of toast that was so saturated with butter I bet you could wring it out like a sponge, and topped off with a pile of runny, literally half cooked scrambled eggs. Being a child, and in true Russian 'eat it and be glad you got it' style, I was not exempted from this 'breakfast'. I remember feeling so nauseated, and having such horrible diarrhea after eating it... and then my grandmother wondered why I was so skinny. Let's see, if I didn't puke up 'breakfast', it tore my insides out an hour later.... Well, to this day the odor of canned fish is something I can't stand. 

DH occasionally buys cans of Louisiana brand canned fish--not sure if it's herring or sardines or what. They make several kinds in different sauces. The boys don't like them. I guess they take after me in that regard.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Anyone have any recipe's using canned Kippers, sardines, oysters, etc.? 

I use to have a Pate^ recipe using smoked oysters that you spread on crackers. It was very delicious. But I have lost it.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

hmmm...I just have to ask the OP..did you really mean "floats your GOAT"..?????


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Anyone have any recipe's using canned Kippers, sardines, oysters, etc.?
> 
> I use to have a Pate^ recipe using smoked oysters that you spread on crackers. It was very delicious. But I have lost it.


Yum, smoked oysters on crackers, you can use cream cheese with it or 'farmers' cheeze. Gotta get most of the oil off the oysters with a paper towel tho.


----------



## Forest (Oct 14, 2010)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Anyone have any recipe's using canned Kippers, sardines, oysters, etc.?
> 
> Just eat them as a topping on top of dark bread (like pumpernickel, if you can get your hands on that). Or as a side to steamed potatoes.


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

Well, I gave a recipe for an authentic, old-world style Russian country breakfast, for the hearty (and mature) comrades who were going out to work the collective farm until they croaked. However, I'd suggest it's not 'child friendly'. Unless your children are little heathens who will eat anything.

And yeah, I mean float your goat, or your boat, or your soap, or your moat.... The saying 'whatever floats your goat' was, when I was a teenager, a ******* version of the popular 'whatever floats your boat'. It was very catchy at the time.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

none of you guys and gals are going to like kippered herring more so the king Oscar brand (if you buy that means theres more for me)

they are so much better then sardines, the lightly smoked taste and not to fishy. and the oil doesnt overpower the taste either. for a real treat get a few cans and some cream cheese or simular make the cheese into a spread with a few capers (not to many) spread a bit on a cracker (i like the club crackers but the weat thins are great too) and add a kipper or enough of a kipper to cover. you might even like to add a little slice of fresh tomato.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Well after all this info I just had to go to Big Lots and but a raid on the meat section. I got a can of Atlantic brand Smoked Sardine Fillets 6oz for 2 dollars. Ingredients are Sardines and salt(no added oil or water) produced in Canada of Gulf of Maine wild caught sardines,hard wood smoked. I got Brunswick Brand(Division of BumbleBee)Boneless Herring Seafood Snacks..Kippered, 3.53 oz..I think they were a dollar; packed in water. A can of APPEL(small blue lobster over the name) Smoked Herring Fillets; Kipper Fillets in oil and own juice.6.70 oz for 2 dollars..product of Germany. BumbleBee also distributes the King Oscar can I ran down at a scratch and dent food outlet, 3.25oz also packed in water......aww expired 1/1/09, it was only 69 cents.

So, 3 products produced in Canada and one in Germany. 3 kippered herring, 1 smoked sardines. I need Rye toast, good butter and several brave souls for a taste test!!!


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I guess I wouldn't be brave enough... to many horrible childhood memories. Oh, and those fishy smelling kisses on the cheek from grandma and grandpa as I left for school... ick.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

JuliaAnn said:


> Well, I gave a recipe for an authentic, old-world style Russian country breakfast, for the hearty (and mature) comrades who were going out to work the collective farm until they croaked. However, I'd suggest it's not 'child friendly'. Unless your children are little heathens who will eat anything.
> 
> And yeah, I mean float your goat, or your boat, or your soap, or your moat.... The saying 'whatever floats your goat' was, when I was a teenager, a ******* version of the popular 'whatever floats your boat'. It was very catchy at the time.


It's what my Russian Grandparents ate. But they allowed Sis and I to eat "kaska" ?? which was Cream of Wheat. We could put all the butter and honey on it that we wanted.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

I have really tried to like these canned fishes... I eat anchovies in italian foods, I eat raw oysters on the half shell with crackers and tabasco, I eat sushi, I eat all fish, I eat tuna in a can.... 

I just cannot eat the kippered herring or sardines.. maybe I will give it another go...I love rye and pumpernickel bread and mustard and really love wine..LOl.. so maybe...


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

LOVE Kippered Herring and my son likes the sardines. My mom used to make fish cakes out of the canned mackerel instead of salmon because the mackerel was cheaper - with a family of 8 she had to make everything stretch!


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Aintlifegrand said:


> I have really tried to like these canned fishes... I eat anchovies in italian foods, I eat raw oysters on the half shell with crackers and tabasco, I eat sushi, I eat all fish, I eat tuna in a can....
> 
> *I just cannot eat the kippered herring or sardines*.. maybe I will give it another go...I love rye and pumpernickel bread and mustard and really love wine..LOl.. so maybe...


You aren't alone. I eat all those other things too but can't tolerate kippered herring or sardines.  With the exception of smoked oysters and smoked salmon, I don't like much of anything else, neither meat nor fish, that's been salted & smoked.

I guess some things are just an acquired taste for some people.

.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We don't like kippered herrings either, although we do like sardines (in mustard sauce or spicy tomato sauce). If you don't like them, then don't buy them. There are plenty of other kinds of canned fish and meat to enjoy without forcing yourself to stock and eat something you really don't like.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

DSW & I both love Kippers and Sardines............

We love the Pickled Herring in sour Cream, or wine, that comes in a jar, too.
We always have it here at the house, around the Holidays.

Some of our DFriends Love it......And some of them won't touch it.
I grew up with my DO Grandpop, giving it to us, as Kids. He'd get it frozen in a little wooden cask or barrel. Eating that Herring with Grandpop made me one of his Favorites, among my many Cousins, 75 or so.


----------

